# einfache Dateifreigabe unter windows server 2003



## Mavericklp (14. Januar 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich würde ganz gerne unter Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition einige Ordner freigeben. Auf diese sollen die Clients (XP, Vista und 7) )zugreifen können ohne, das ein Benutzername und Passwort abgefragt wird. 

Die einfache Dateifreigabe wie es sie unter Windows XP gibt, gibt es ja leider nicht. In der Freigabe habe ich unter den Berechtigungen schon jedem den Vollzugriff gewährt. Jedoch wird weiterhin nach einem Benutzernamen gefragt.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für jede Hilfe, die ich bekomme

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Mavericklp


----------

